# NJS Stamped?



## KeithNYC (Mar 17, 2004)

What does this mean?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

KeithNYC said:


> What does this mean?


NJS= Nihon Jitensha Shinkokai (the Japanese Bicycling Association)

Keirin racing is big business in Japan and all bikes/parts have to meet NJS standards. 

Basically the bikes are very strong and they are not likely to come apart during a race....NJS certified frames can only be made by a handfull of builders. Wheels have to be 36 spoke...etc....


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

KeithNYC said:


> What does this mean?


NJS translated into English = "stout"
<img src = "https://www.yellowjersey.org/NJS.JPG">


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Thirty-six spokes seems a bit excessive for riding in a velodrome. Are Japanese trackies particularly big?


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Excessive/overbuilt is the idea. Keirin racing is the Japanese equivalent of horse racing in terms of betting/frequenc meaning lots of money and lots of racing. Therefore every part needs to meet strict standards and is tested for strength, deflection, etc. Most keirin riders aren't all that tall but have huge legs and put out serious power.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

NJS was also created to level the playing field as much as possible. In theory, the one keirin rider who actually needs 36-spoke wheels makes all his opponents ride 36-spoke wheels as well. It's an artificial way to reduce the technology factor in a sport based on a combination of man and machine.


----------

